# Which frog? 18x18x24



## rosicakes (Oct 28, 2017)

Which frogs would be best for an Exo Terra 18x18x24? I’m debating between maybe 2 tincs (either Azureus or Patricia) or a small group of 3-4 vent Iquitos. I’m new to dart frogs so I’m not sure if thumbnails are a bad idea. I know tincs are terrestrial which is why I’d love someone to chime in if my tank is too small for them. I love imis but I’ve read they don’t do well in groups and again, don’t know if I should avoid thumbnails. My son like bicolor phyllobates but I know those are definitely too big for our tank. Everything I’ve read points me toward leucs but honestly, I’m not fond of the colors. I’m open to suggestions though if there’s a frog I’m overlooking that would be happy in my small tank. Thank you!


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

Actually bicolor are pretty small like leucomelas size and they climb more than terribs from my brief experience with them. They are freaking loud though so I would youtube the call to see if you can handle that at the beginning of day break. They mature later like terribs as well.

IF it was me I would get some tincs. Azureus are hard to beat. Tincs also use every bit of space you give them. Make some ledges so they can climb up and they'll use all your space. My favorites are azureus, suriname cobalts, and robertus

Thumbs are very small and flighty at times. So I think you and your son would enjoy a bigger bolder frog that you can see without going on a wheres waldo hunt.

Here's a few pics I have available right now. Excuse the azureus tank I had just got back from a trip. The terribs will give you an idea of what bicolor will be like, and I have a random pic of a cobalt I bought awhile back.


----------



## rosicakes (Oct 28, 2017)

S2G said:


> Actually bicolor are pretty small like leucomelas size and they climb more than terribs from my brief experience with them. They are freaking loud though so I would youtube the call to see if you can handle that at the beginning of day break. They mature later like terribs as well.
> 
> IF it was me I would get some tincs. Azureus are hard to beat. Tincs also use every bit of space you give them. Make some ledges so they can climb up and they'll use all your space. My favorites are azureus, suriname cobalts, and robertus
> 
> ...


Thank you, I had no idea bicolors were smaller. The louder the better, honestly. My son LOVES hearing frogs. He goes to sleep to frog sounds off YouTube lol would two bicolors be too many? I guess I need to decide between Azureus and bicolors but I might go with Azureus because they’re easier to find.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

You could probably do 3 bicolors. All I have found lately are the green version with black legs. I like the orange. They're $50-60 a pop to vs 20-30 for azureus. You could probably find some adult azureus right now for around $60.


----------



## rosicakes (Oct 28, 2017)

S2G said:


> You could probably do 3 bicolors. All I have found lately are the green version with black legs. I like the orange. They're $50-60 a pop to vs 20-30 for azureus. You could probably find some adult azureus right now for around $60.


May I ask where you’ve found the green bicolors? That’s my son’s favorite, although I like the orange ones.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

JL exotics has the uraba bicolor that a very nice and Josh's has some available sporadically. I have a few people you could contact to see if they could help. Just don't keep your tank overly wet terribs & bicolors are notorious for foot rot.


----------



## rosicakes (Oct 28, 2017)

S2G said:


> I have a few people you could contact to see if they could help. Just don't keep your tank overly wet terribs & bicolors are notorious for foot rot.


That would be great, thank you! 
I have read that about their feet and planned on doing a thick layer of leaf litter if we got a bicolor. 

I looked up the ones at JL exotics and while they are absolutely beautiful, I worry about having a more expensive frog when I have so little experience.


----------

